# ricein out a car



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

im going to be pickin up my first car in a few days. im probally going to go with the 96' accord 2-door, and i might get a 96' civic. i really dont wanna rice the shyt out of it, but im just wonderin if you guys know and good web sites for car accessories and crap like that.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

boooooo honda


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Tibs said:


> boooooo honda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i can afford for now


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Tibs said:


> boooooo honda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not kool man..lol

wish i could help you man..but im not really into ricers so i dont know what websites people shop at..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Please dont buy a peice of trash car then attempt to make it look "cool" with stupid spoilers and lights...An engine and four wheels is all you need, save that money for something more important.

--Dan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

just do a nice intake and maybe headers. Then enjoy the increase in MPG.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

please i beg of you..make your car all 1 color..dont make the hood green the side red and well..you get the picture..lol and make sure your front and back end are in 1 pieace dont left half of it be broken off and bent out..god i hate that..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i wasnt planning on doing body kits nd shyt, cuz incase i do get in a fender bender, that would suck if i had a $800 body kit crushed. i planned on bringing it to the body shop, getting all of the little dents and scratches fixed, and get it painted a solid color, then i ws thinking if getting HID headlights, tinting the windows, something with the sound system, and some work on the engine, i was thinkin an intake, throttle body, cams, headers, ful exhaust, idk something like that


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

neuspeed, injen, evolution motorworks
tein, greddy


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

save your money for something that is RWD, FWDs are worthless for trying to got fast


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

passwordjdm.com
jdmshit.com

im selling my civic.. already has a swap, rims, suspension.. etc..
check classifieds on this site for more info..


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Tibs said:


> boooooo honda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey some of the domestics suck ass too


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

thanks for the links jiggy


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

yay more cars to me to f*ck with, so far i've kicked off 7 fart cannons, just walk by and step on the exhaust. and we ripped one of my buddies friends gay spoilers off his car.

I hate these cars, there terriable to look at and they sound like sh*t.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

today on the way to work..i saw a kid..in a green 4 door ford escort..think a 2002 or 2003..with a muffler that had a opening of about 6-7'' it was huge..but it sounded like sh*t..and he actually thought he was doing something..i gave him some mercy cause its a ford..and i was in my lightning..but then he thought he had some balls..noticed the word thought..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm a Honda guy myself and I beg you.. NO RICE!!

Do performance mods if any...

Intake, Header, Exhaust, GOOD WHEELS and TIRES (15" are best from a performance piont of view, and a LOT LESS than 17,18, etc.) Suspension (good struts, and a sport spring with a SMALL drop)

You will have a car that is tastefull, and more fun to drive then some riced out ghetto sled... not to mention you wont draw as much attention from the THIEVES... and they LOVE Hondas...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

mauls said:


> yay more cars to me to f*ck with, so far i've kicked off 7 fart cannons, just walk by and step on the exhaust. and we ripped one of my buddies friends gay spoilers off his car.
> 
> I hate these cars, there terriable to look at and they sound like sh*t.
> 
> ...


unless your drivein a ferrari, stop talkin shyt


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I'm a Honda guy myself and I beg you.. NO RICE!!
> 
> Do performance mods if any...
> 
> ...


yea im kinda wantin to go for the sleeper look, mae it look like a normal honda on the outside, but have some HP under the hood


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

what kind of ferrari?modena?if so thats not to impressive of a ferrari..especially when ive seen videos of a $120k twin turbo porsche tear the $275,000 modena a new ass..lol

by the way guys just a heads up..i know how we get with car threads..so lets control the testosterone..lol


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> what kind of ferrari?modena?
> [snapback]1118890[/snapback]​


wud you get that from my avatar or username? TC3 is for team associated TC3, and modena is because i have a ferrai modena body on it( its a RC car)


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of ferrari?modena?
> ...


sweet..i used to be into those back when i was younger had a rc10 t3 team truck..team losi kinwald edition..and traxxxas stampede..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


nicee, you should get back into them, there a lot of fun, and BTW if i could afford a supercar, i definitly wouldnt get a ferrai, i'd go american, either a ford gt40 or a viper with a henessy twin turbo kit


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Must visit my site... MAUTOFIED TUNING STORE


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

modena is the 2nd fastest ferrari next to the enzo.. and it is the cheapest one..


----------



## SpeeDsTeR (Jul 1, 2005)

If your buying a honda, check out the honda forums. www.honda-tech.com


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

viper









get a vette with lingenfelters twin turbo kit..
427 CID 725 BHP / 730 lbs-ft of torque

0-60 MPH 3.2 seconds with street tires
1/4 mile 9.50 @ 145 MPH with ET street tires
Estimated top speed 230+


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > yay more cars to me to f*ck with, so far i've kicked off 7 fart cannons, just walk by and step on the exhaust. and we ripped one of my buddies friends gay spoilers off his car.
> ...


Mercedes c36 amg 1 of 326 in the united states, 1001 made total in the world

Go eat more rice


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> modena is the 2nd fastest ferrari next to the enzo.. and it is the cheapest one..
> [snapback]1118908[/snapback]​











you must be forgetting the 
f-40
f-50
512m
550
575

the 360 is like the beginers ferrari.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> modena is the 2nd fastest ferrari next to the enzo.. and it is the cheapest one..
> [snapback]1118908[/snapback]​


no, theres a lot more that are faster than the modena


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

mauls said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > mauls said:
> ...


wut do they do like 14-15 secs. in the quarter mile, i've seen $20,000 stock integra type-rs go faster than that. nd wut do they have like 275-300 hp, not that impressive for 50gs. 50gs in a civic wuld beat that


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mauls said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > mauls said:
> ...


I love these threads


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you wana talk mercedes then e55amg 0-60 in 4.5 seconds flat 470h.p...oh did i mention this is there wagon version...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


ya like 1 in every 3,000 shitty rice burners are fast. The auto world was fine until those queer fast and furious movies came out. Now i've seen the tackiest cars on the road. All these people do is get intake, gay and worthless exhaust and ugly bodykits. None of these mods will do anything for your $500 car. And every rice owner says, well im getting headers.... new cams... pullys.... but never does. They can't even afford to get there car painted one color.

Btw my car ran a 13.37 stock, and is that all you care about is your 1/4 mile time? What about track driving, suspension, and the way the car looks and handles. All better than 1/4 time.

Im not slamming on just u, but all rice owners. If i had $500 sure i'd buy a peice of sh*t and spray paint it also dont get me wrong.

All i gotta say is http://www.anti-rice.com/


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mauls said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > mauls said:
> ...


Yeah, lemme put a chain from my bumper to your frame, and ill drag your ass all around town with my 500TQ and granny low gear!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Isn't this just a bit off topic considering were talking about a Honda Accord

sh*t I'd drive ANY of the BADASS cars mentioned in this thread, but the reality is I drive a crappy Saturn to work while my Honda undergoes transformation... unless I sell it off to buy a Bike!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

What about this civic. Is it rice enough?

View attachment 69850


View attachment 69851


View attachment 69852


View attachment 69853


View attachment 69854


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning, how could ya say no to the twin turbo hennessy viper, 0-60 in 2.43, thats like crotch rocket, i'll try to find this pic i have and i'll change your mind :laugh:


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> What about this civic. Is it rice enough?
> 
> View attachment 69850
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

mauls said:


> What about this civic. Is it rice enough?
> 
> View attachment 69850
> 
> ...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

mauls said:


> What about this civic. Is it rice enough?
> 
> View attachment 69850
> 
> ...


mayb if you read the post and then you would have read that i didnt want to do crazy body kits and graphics, just really wanted to do the engine and go for the sleeper look :rasp:


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mauls..get off the kids ass man its his first car..lol..i dont think he would do anything like that..lets give him a chance..lol..its crazy how we go from him getting a civic and us throwing ferrari's, mercedes,corvettes and vipers all over the place..lol


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ahh sleeper look, thats better.

Sorry i dont read that much, just a few sentences thats why i sucked in college







But your not really "Ricein" it out if you just do all engine mods, atleast IMO

I raced a civic si with that blue color. and i thought it was stock, but it was pretty damn fast, it had no exterior mods on it at all just all engine mods.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> mauls..get off the kids ass man its his first car..lol..i dont think he would do anything like that..lets give him a chance..lol..its crazy how we go from him getting a civic and us throwing ferrari's, mercedes,corvettes and vipers all over the place..lol
> [snapback]1118976[/snapback]​


I stay away from the ass









Im just tryin to fix em young


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

with $500, you can put together a turbo kit. best bet is to get the accord since its dohc, and the civic is sohc. You can easily pump 200whp out of civic easily, but in a accord you can probably get about 250-260whp running 10psi and minor mods.

but if i was in your situation...i'll get the civic, swap out the engine for a b18b (integra LS engine: specs: approx. 140hp dohc non-vtec.) and hookup a diy turbokit with a 16g turbo. Integra engines have an already strong built stock engine, and can easily take 10psi stock. Anything over 12psi on it you would need some engine work (stronger rods, valves, low comp. pistons, etc.).


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Since it doesn't seem like any of you are actually helping the guy, I feel the need to jump in. http://www.adventon.com/ and http://www.importhookup.com/ has some of the best prices for some of the basic bolt-ons, suspension, and wheels. As far as car audio goes, stick with local shops that carry the higher end sh*t like JL, Eclipse, Diamond Audio - stay away from major chains like BestBuy/Circuit City..Tweeter is cool though. Also, I would HIGHLY suggest saving up a bit more to get a 98 2 door V6 Accord.. the extra dough goes a LONG way between the gen change.

PS. Not all imports are riced out. The nicer ones just aren't driven as much as the beaters are


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

mauls said:


> What about this civic. Is it rice enough?
> 
> View attachment 69850
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAAH







thats the funniest sh*t i have ever seen


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > boooooo honda
> ...


f*ck wastin gas man!.....honda all the way!!!!!


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Since it doesn't seem like any of you are actually helping the guy, I feel the need to jump in. http://www.adventon.com/ and http://www.importhookup.com/ has some of the best prices for some of the basic bolt-ons, suspension, and wheels. As far as car audio goes, stick with local shops that carry the higher end sh*t like JL, Eclipse, Diamond Audio - stay away from major chains like BestBuy/Circuit City..Tweeter is cool though. Also, I would HIGHLY suggest saving up a bit more to get a 98 2 door V6 Accord.. the extra dough goes a LONG way between the gen change.
> 
> PS. Not all imports are riced out. The nicer ones just aren't driven as much as the beaters are
> 
> ...


theres a brand that is just as good as JL but a lot cheaper, RE (Resonant Engineering)

http://www.reaudio.com/

Their products are very high quality at a very affordable price. you can checkout the forum at www.sounddomain.com and a lot of people had experience with these subs and loved them.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> theres a brand that is just as good as JL but a lot cheaper, RE (Resonant Engineering)
> 
> http://www.reaudio.com/
> 
> ...


I forgot to add that company. Not very well known, but I've heard of only great things about them.


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

elementalheadcase said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


LS-R....V-TEC in a 1990 4 door Integra...what more of a sleep look u need?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tibs said:


> save your money for something that is RWD, FWDs are worthless for trying to got fast
> [snapback]1118843[/snapback]​


Don't forget to also save some money to pay for all the extra tickets you'll get with your new car. Usually when you mod your car, intake, lights, style, etc, expect the police to watch you more.

Also the mention of Ford GT over a ferrari, be careful, its still a FORD.
http://www.jalopnik.com/cars/news/industry...cess-033672.php
http://www.autoblog.com/entry/1234000663033576/


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

good luck with the new car mate. if thats all you can afford though how can you afford to Modify it? why not save up a bit more, then use the money which you had set aside for buying the car and also moding the car and get something else? my advice to you is dont settle for something now when you could afford something you would like much more in a couple of months.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

mauls said:


> yay more cars to me to f*ck with, so far i've kicked off 7 fart cannons, just walk by and step on the exhaust. and we ripped one of my buddies friends gay spoilers off his car.
> 
> I hate these cars, there terriable to look at and they sound like sh*t.
> 
> [snapback]1118880[/snapback]​


Sorry to derail the thread, but this statement bothers me.

These riced-out cars don't appeal to me either, but I would never vandalize somebody's car.

Have you ever had a car vandalized or broken into? If so, what was your opinion of the people who did it? Were they complete cowards?


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

if i caught you doing that to my car you would get messed up. leave other people sh*t alone. its fine for you not to like something but destroying it because it doesnt suit your tastes is bad.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

mauls said:


> yay more cars to me to f*ck with, so far i've kicked off 7 fart cannons, just walk by and step on the exhaust. and we ripped one of my buddies friends gay spoilers off his car.
> 
> I hate these cars, there terriable to look at and they sound like sh*t.
> 
> ...


I would drop you like a rag doll if you ever touched my car.
You must do this when no one is looking.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my thoughts


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

If that's all you can afford, do whatever makes you happy whether it's for performance or looks. Just keep it clean! No Uncle Bens. Read Honda-tech.com - all you need to know about Hondas. Good luck.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

hey check out www.coximports.com. it has a lot of good stuff.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> im going to be pickin up my first car in a few days. im probally going to go with the 96' accord 2-door, and i might get a 96' civic. i really dont wanna rice the shyt out of it, but im just wonderin if you guys know and good web sites for car accessories and crap like that.
> [snapback]1118795[/snapback]​


hey, dont get a honda...but if you must, and all you wanna do it go from point A to point B really fast, pull ur timing up and if you put a striaght pipe, thats 30 more hp. other than that.....erm.....well.......do you really wanna spend money on a crappy car???


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> what kind of ferrari?modena?if so thats not to impressive of a ferrari..especially when ive seen videos of a $120k twin turbo porsche tear the $275,000 modena a new ass..lol
> 
> by the way guys just a heads up..i know how we get with car threads..so lets control the testosterone..lol
> [snapback]1118890[/snapback]​


No Modena is $275k, like you said yourself, the 360 is the entry level Ferrari. 575 Maranello's come in around $275k...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my .02 on this thread

A. do it tastefully and i certainly hope you dont get a auto.. like another person said dont bother with rims bigger then 15, dont get a throttle body or turbo.. just keep it simple do a intake and headers dont put the coffie can on there it only gives a slight increase 9very little) but will attract alot of attention that isnt necessary.. dont blow money on HID conversions and that crap, dont put a huge system in it. it is a honda and could very easily be stolen or broken into.. instead of pumping money into that car just make it nice enough that you can enjoy getting from point a to b and save the moeny for getting something nicer or atleast newer..

B. mauls maybe mummy and dadums hooked you up with a nice car but this guys just tryin to get some wheels and your shitting all over him.. if i ever saw someone trashign cars in a parking lot i would f*ck them up so bad they would wish they never left there house.. just because you dont like something doesnt give you the right to go around trashing other peoples property. no one cares about you or your opinion.. there not sitting arounf going "i really want to get an exhaust for my autocrosser but that kid mauls doesnt like it so maybe i shouldnt"
grow up mauls leave other peoples stuff alone, i really hope you get your ass handed to you..


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> my .02 on this thread
> 
> A. do it tastefully and i certainly hope you dont get a auto.. like another person said dont bother with rims bigger then 15, dont get a throttle body or turbo.. just keep it simple do a intake and headers dont put the coffie can on there it only gives a slight increase 9very little) but will attract alot of attention that isnt necessary.. dont blow money on HID conversions and that crap, dont put a huge system in it. it is a honda and could very easily be stolen or broken into.. instead of pumping money into that car just make it nice enough that you can enjoy getting from point a to b and save the moeny for getting something nicer or atleast newer..
> 
> ...


Right on Nismo!!!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

thanks for all the links guys, and a little update, the guy with the accord wanted 5 grand and it had 145,000 miles on it, the guy with the civic wants 4 grand and it has 80,000 miles on it, i think i'll probally go with the civic, i wish i could get an acura gsr or a 2.3 CL


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> thanks for all the links guys, and a little update, the guy with the accord wanted 5 grand and it had 145,000 miles on it, the guy with the civic wants 4 grand and it has 80,000 miles on it, i think i'll probally go with the civic, i wish i could get an acura gsr or a 2.3 CL
> [snapback]1119332[/snapback]​


what kind of budget are you working with 4-5 grand?


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all the links guys, and a little update, the guy with the accord wanted 5 grand and it had 145,000 miles on it, the guy with the civic wants 4 grand and it has 80,000 miles on it, i think i'll probally go with the civic, i wish i could get an acura gsr or a 2.3 CL
> ...


basically right in that range, dont really wanna go over 5gs


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


is 5grand after you buy the car or 5grand for the car and mods?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


is that how much cash you have or how much your getting a loan for? if its 5 grand cash id use that as half payment and finance the rest and get something for around 10 grand.. payments for a 5k loan are low and youd get a car with much lower miles.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

or for 5 grand you could buy a car from ebay in your area with mods no it...unless you wana do it all yourself.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


thats how much cash i have


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


5ggrand for the car, i'll do the mods later


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

go to autotrader.com its got millions of cars that you can search in your own area..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> go to autotrader.com its got millions of cars that you can search in your own area..
> [snapback]1119383[/snapback]​


yea i found a few on there...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i was trying to post some links but wont work..anyways go to ebay and click ebay motors and type in your zip code people almost giving them away so cheap.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

my zip is 11510


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > yay more cars to me to f*ck with, so far i've kicked off 7 fart cannons, just walk by and step on the exhaust. and we ripped one of my buddies friends gay spoilers off his car.
> ...


Well it was one guy, and some of his friends. They stole my roomates rims and his stereo and sold them. We have proof too, but the cops didn't do anything, they said there wasn't enough evidence. One of the guys dropped a watch and our neighbor said there was a black honda. These guys have a club called KC RICE and they all rice out there cars and burn around. So we took matter into our own hands and got even. (i think they stole my 4 wheeler also, but no positive)

I would never vandalize anybodies car for no reason. In fact i think its a p*ssy act, but what goes around comes around they got what was comming to them.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > go to autotrader.com its got millions of cars that you can search in your own area..
> ...


also try a junk yard to find engines that are still good, maybe put a bigger engine in ur car? There really cheap usualy $200-400 at the junk yard.

its an idea


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

mauls said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


hopefuly if i can find a gsr or mayb even a type-r engine, idk but i hear that the dohc is a better engine


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Nevermind.

TC, Leave your car normal till you can afford a nicer car to mod, just my opinion.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


Ya depends on who you talk to. everybody has tehre opinion on engines.... but ya go snoopin around in the junk yard, u never know what u'll find


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> my .02 on this thread
> B. mauls maybe mummy and dadums hooked you up with a nice car but this guys just tryin to get some wheels and your shitting all over him.. if i ever saw someone trashign cars in a parking lot i would f*ck them up so bad they would wish they never left there house.. just because you dont like something doesnt give you the right to go around trashing other peoples property. no one cares about you or your opinion.. there not sitting arounf going "i really want to get an exhaust for my autocrosser but that kid mauls doesnt like it so maybe i shouldnt"
> grow up mauls leave other peoples stuff alone, i really hope you get your ass handed to you..
> [snapback]1119312[/snapback]​


I worked long and hard to get my car, and i respect anybody else that does also. I was wrong for slammin on Tec's car or ideas and im sorry. I was in one of those moods last night where u just like to argue or something... i dunno







But im sorry man and good luck with ur car.

As for f*cking with people's cars well read up about that.... theres more to the story then i typed


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > save your money for something that is RWD, FWDs are worthless for trying to got fast
> ...


the gt40 would still take a modena


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> Must visit my site... MAUTOFIED TUNING STORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats your site??? its pretty nice if it is...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > my .02 on this thread
> ...


its cool i just kinda thought you where being a jerk.. what ever its cool i read that it was a bunch of punks you where having problems with not just random..

if he wants to find an engine for a honda id say get a h22 out of a prelude and dump it in a civic.. put ont a CAI and headers done..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

yea mayb the h22, there a DOHC


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


Yea i was, but not any more. Im a revived man


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


And a Hayabusa with a turbo will kick both their


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Fido said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > b_ack51 said:
> ...


and a fckin f14 fighter jet would beat that busa, why would you even compare the busa to those cars


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> yea mayb the h22, there a DOHC
> [snapback]1119482[/snapback]​


the bigger advantage to the h22 is the solid deck, it can handle higher cyclinder pressure. its a good motor to build all motor rather then turbo but would handle both well. ive also read that the single over head cam 1.6 is a decent motor for turbo... id go with a h22 if i were to run a civic..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i found a h22 on ebay for like 12 hundred with under 40k miles, im new to motor swaps, so idk if this a good deal


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> i found a h22 on ebay for like 12 hundred with under 40k miles, im new to motor swaps, so idk if this a good deal
> [snapback]1119541[/snapback]​


i wouldnt buy any motor that has already been moded..

call around junk yards and find a prelude thats been rear ended and didnt have mods or very high milage, if you want work done then dont wory about the milage too much since you would most likely end up doing new rods and pistons to increase the compression for NA or lower the compression for turbo or supercharger..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> i found a h22 on ebay for like 12 hundred with under 40k miles, im new to motor swaps, so idk if this a good deal
> [snapback]1119541[/snapback]​


Ebay motors are a no no. I know so many people who have had problems after problems from ebay motors.

If you get the civic, b16 or b18 are good. H22 will be harder to put in and be heavier.

Swaps are easy. If you have a couple strong friends and a wrench, you can pretty much do it for a honda , lol.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ya gotta put a fart can on it lol id be puttin some serious hp under the hood and not worry about body stick ons.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


There was an uprising like this on a thread on Honda-Tech.com one day...

It started with comparing one thing to another then the pics started filing in....

It went something like:

Modded Honda
modded Vette
Italian sports cars
F1
Top fuel dragster
F16
SR-71 Blackbird
and ended with.... The Space Shuttle









Dont think anyone came up with anything faster than 17,000 MPH


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Yeah BUT the money you're paying for a GT currently (or last time I checked) they were going for around double the asking price. I think asking was originally $175k, but some dealerships you couldn't get one unless you offered at least over $300k


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > b_ack51 said:
> ...


Wow straight line, whoopie doo. I love motorcycles, have my own. But comparing a turbo busa is stupid, actually just riding a turbo busa is stupid. Get a real bike that you can actually ride, not just in a straight line.

Instead of a busa, why not get the Y2k Superbike.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Light. I win.:rasp:

(Light travels at a constant, finite speed of 186,000 mi/sec.)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Light is not a "motor Vehicle"


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

theres nothing wrong with a turbo busa
and i want a y2k bike
but back on track why not get a vw?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i was doing a search of cars in your area and i know you said honda..but i found some cars that cost near to what you wana spend..and are much more faster and stronger..needles to mention better looking..lol

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=1...1981&cardist=20

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=1...sp=y&cardist=21

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=1...sp=y&cardist=33


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> i was doing a search of cars in your area and i know you said honda..but i found some cars that cost near to what you wana spend..and are much more faster and stronger..needles to mention better looking..lol
> 
> http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=1...sp=y&cardist=21
> 
> [snapback]1120016[/snapback]​


doode look no further
DING DING DING DING DING DING we have a winner

oops didnt notice if it was stick or not.. honestly for less then 6k for that car id take it and fix what ever needed to be fixed and could get over it being auto but then again im getting older and love stick but wouldnt mind auto..

cant belive i just said that .. some one kick me now


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

thanks for those links lightning, i definitly would have gotten one of those cars, but anyway, i took my dad out to check out the cars i picked, and he didnt trust private sellers, so he said he'd pay for it(i cant complain with that) so he took me to a honda dealer and he bought me a 2000 civic ex, it has 49k miles and its a 1.6l


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man thats a sexy car..i have a soft spot for rx-7's that would kill most of whats on the street man...that is if you know how to drive..lol


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> man thats a sexy car..i have a soft spot for rx-7's that would kill most of whats on the street man...that is if you know how to drive..lol
> [snapback]1120110[/snapback]​


yea that is a sweet rx-7


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i found this site, they have some good prices...http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/index.html


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

what do you guys think about startin it off with a intake, throttle body, and intake mainfold


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cant believe i can use this picture

and this link


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

bumble bee :laugh:


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

sorry but your too late, mauls already beat ya to that one MR.FREEZ, and mayb if you werent such a







and read the post you would have read that were goin for the sleeper look


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> sorry but your too late, mauls already beat ya to that one MR.FREEZ, and mayb if you werent such a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

anyway back to the topic, any input on startin it off with a intake, throttle body, and intake mainfold


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats a good start for sure, but I'd follow up with a header and exhaust after that. Getting air in makes power, but getting rid of it fast is the other part of the equasion....


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i was thinkin a venom intake mainfold, BBK throttle body, and either a AEM or K&N intake. for the exhaust i was thinkin DC sports or GReddy


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

now that i think about it, mayb i'll try to throw some american in this car, and put all edelbrock parts in the engine


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i was hoping youd get that black rx-7 that way i could have driven it one day


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> i was hoping youd get that black rx-7 that way i could have driven it one day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so was i, but my dad insisted that he pays for the car and that he picked it out


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > i was hoping youd get that black rx-7 that way i could have driven it one day
> ...


party pooper..lol


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i dont think i'd be able to handle that car being it would be my first car, i'd keep thinkin im vin diesel and crash that shyt


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> sorry but your too late, mauls already beat ya to that one MR.FREEZ, and mayb if you werent such a
> 
> 
> 
> ...












then just paint the thing flat black with kojack undercover cop rims


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just wondering but why do you want to change the throttle body? have you seen any dyno nubers of that swap? i would just stick to the CAI and headers.. done.. i looked into hooking up a civic a few years back for a sleeper and for the amount of power you atart with like 115 - 125hp or something like that you could dump 1k into it cai, full exhaust, ignition, all the bits and pieces and still be @ or under 175 HP.. the only way to get over 200 hp is turbo or motor swap.. i can relate to you wanting to do it but for the amount of performance you get out of xxx$ part really isnt worth it.. the benifit of the intake and header would be to open the flow which helps the engine wind out easier..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i slept on it last night, and for now i'll just do an intake and headers, and save for the turbo


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You can get a 94 or older 240sx for less than $3500. Then save the rest for a sr20 swap. You'll have a hell of a lot more fun with that than modding a Civic or Accord.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> You can get a 94 or older 240sx for less than $3500. Then save the rest for a sr20 swap. You'll have a hell of a lot more fun with that than modding a Civic or Accord.
> [snapback]1121606[/snapback]​


yea, but i already got the civic


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a 94 or older 240sx for less than $3500. Then save the rest for a sr20 swap. You'll have a hell of a lot more fun with that than modding a Civic or Accord.
> ...


Sorry, I was trying to read fast and catch-up on the thread.

Is this your only car? If so, don't mod it. You want it to get you where you need to go reliably, and modded cars do have hiccups. Here's a simple saying that's good to live by:

You get to pick only two...... Fast, reliable, or cheap.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

yea its my only and first car


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd just put a catback exhuast that's not too loud and just work on other areas of the car.

I'd do a Ground Control/KYB combo for suspension

New brakepads,rotors,stainless brakelines

If the rear is drums then I'd convert those to disc

Some decent rims (I like 17's because tires aren't that expensive, 15's sucks if you drive on the freeway alot)

Decent tires. You'll probably be on a tight budget so check out the 
Kumho Ecsta Supra 712's. They're good for the money.

That'd be about all I'd do to it, because it'll probably get stolen, and the insurance might cover what I listed but not much more than that.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> I'd just put a catback exhuast that's not too loud and just work on other areas of the car.
> 
> I'd do a Ground Control/KYB combo for suspension
> 
> ...


i doubt it will get stolen(biting my tongue) im not going to do anything to the outside, just tint the windows, the only thing besides that they'll be able to tell i did is the exhaust. and its not like its a type-r or si, or even a DOHC, the only thing i could think of why they might want it is because out of all the hondas and acuras on my block mine is the only 2-door


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> i doubt it will get stolen(biting my tongue)
> [snapback]1121987[/snapback]​


I had an old 89 Integra and that thing got stolen twice and broken into 4 times and it was stock.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah, im going to be adding crap to my car. Make it look better on the inside.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt it will get stolen(biting my tongue)
> ...


my cousin had a type-r, he ddnt drive it that much, and he kept in locked in his garage, but we would always see people we never seen before show up a few times lookin into the garage. a week after he sold it iit got stolen. another guy i kno had a civic si and it got stolen, and the cops found it, so he got a security system on it, two weeks after that it got stolen again and they didnt find it


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> yeah, im going to be adding crap to my car. Make it look better on the inside.
> [snapback]1122464[/snapback]​


yea, im gunan tint the windows, cuz i think it looks bettre and they cant see whats inside as good, i also got two sony xplode subs today, 2morrow im gunna get the amps and tweeters and all of that to hook it up, im gunna get CF dash kit, and im thinkin about gettin a removable steerin wheel for more security, but then i loose my air bag


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Cf dash kit? Removable steering wheel? You really are ricing it out.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Cf dash kit? Removable steering wheel? You really are ricing it out.
> [snapback]1122709[/snapback]​


removable steering wheel to deter thiefs dick


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> ICrazyChrisI said:
> 
> 
> > Cf dash kit? Removable steering wheel? You really are ricing it out.
> ...


cf dash looks nice if its REAL..not stickon. No need to change out steering wheel. Install a Clifford 2-way pager alarm. Tint the window. For rims...15s are too small, 17s are too big...16s are perfect.

here is a good forum that you can check out. www.jdmcivic.com. that'll guide you through your car modding...keep it nice and clean. JDM.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

nice, hondas are cool man

fords.. wlell they suck in the uk

used to be a nissan ricer


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> ICrazyChrisI said:
> 
> 
> > Cf dash kit? Removable steering wheel? You really are ricing it out.
> ...


Well 'dick', what is a theif going to do when he sees your steering wheel missing? He's gonna jack everything else in the car. Your headunit, speakers, subs, intake..hell if he has enough time he could gut the interior..if he really wanted the civic bad, he could always get a flatbed and tow the bitch..a missing steering wheel won't do sh*t. Even worse, he could do more damage to the interior and exterior than what your pos is worth and it'l be claimed totalled. The best way to avoid getting broken into is avoiding bumping your music near where you're going to park, park in somewhat decent areas..and under streetlights if you have to park on the street at night, add tint, and add an alarm from DEI (best alarm company imo) I'm not trying to be an asshole, I'm just telling you what not to waste your money on..since it seems that you have quite a tight budget. Any other questions shoot me a pm.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> i slept on it last night, and for now i'll just do an intake and headers, and save for the turbo
> [snapback]1121463[/snapback]​


TC - let me reccomend that you not buy these bolt ons since u have your mind set up on a turbo kit. When u add the turbo kit these bolt ons will be useless and you will end up losing money because we all know you can't make much money off used parts.

I drive a 99 Civic Si and if i were u i'd start with suspension parts. For a good set up try some sk2 coils with kyb adjustable struts or as mentioned ground control coils with kyb adjustable shocks.

Most importantly do some RESEARCH on turbo setups for your ride. Because more than likely you will end up changing lots of stock parts esp the sohc engine in favor of (b16 (si), b18c1 (gsr), or a b18b (ls). Best place is honda-tech.com in the tech and forced induction threads.









btw here's a few pics of my SI for inspiration. Although, definately NOT a sleeper look to it


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

your probally right killerbee, i'll have time to think about what im getting, nothing going on it until i get the car paid off, and thats a pretty nice si, i was going to get one but my friends got stolen twice, so that kinda changed my mind


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

BTW im getting the tints done 2day,a nd this guy from me gave me some speakers for free because hes changing his in his car, he gave me two sony xplode subs in an enclosure, and a sony xplode amp(i think its 1200 watts) but from what i hear, if you bump them too much they will xplode like their name, but i cant complain, they were free


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

first thing you should buy is a alarm first...i never understood people who put thousands of dollars into there cars and securing it was the last thing on there mind..lol


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> first thing you should buy is a alarm first...i never understood people who put thousands of dollars into there cars and securing it was the last thing on there mind..lol
> [snapback]1123083[/snapback]​


yea i'm probally going to get one, but even with an alarm, if a thief wants your car he can get it. like i said before my friends si got stolen twice and he had an alarm in it


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

but at least you can hear it and eiter he get scared and runs or you run out with a bat..lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> first thing you should buy is a alarm first...i never understood people who put thousands of dollars into there cars and securing it was the last thing on there mind..lol
> [snapback]1123083[/snapback]​


they truth has been spoken..

dont install any speakers or anythign else until you get he alarm, and make sure you have renters insurance or that your parents home owners insurance covers your car because if the car does get broken into your car insurance wont cover anthing that isnt physically attached to the car including amps and sub boxes even if the amp is screwed int eh trunk or the subs are custom boxes unless you have photos at the car insurance company of custom stuff like that it will have to be covered by renters or home owner insurance..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> but at least you can hear it and eiter he get scared and runs or you run out with a bat..lol
> [snapback]1123098[/snapback]​


yea cuz i just moved my room to the 1st floor in my house, and i have a window on the street side, and we also have a street light in front of our house, so if anyone did try anything i think i'll hear them


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> but at least you can hear it and eiter he get scared and runs or you run out with a bat..lol
> [snapback]1123098[/snapback]​


and this goes back to an older thread, some1 said dont run out with a bat, run out with a chainsaw screamin to scare them away....lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

where do you live compton? is it so bad that you have to be so concerned about it getting stolen or broken into? i hardly ever lock my car and when i do the alarm always goes off when harleys drive by.. my old house i used to leave the keys in the car windows open doors unlocked.. of course when i lived in dallas it wasnt that safe and it sucks to have that posibility all the time..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > but at least you can hear it and eiter he get scared and runs or you run out with a bat..lol
> ...


Great Idea...lol.

If I had a honda or a stereo, I would have an alarm too. Lucky for me, no one wants my sh*t.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > but at least you can hear it and eiter he get scared and runs or you run out with a bat..lol
> ...


chainsaw can run out of gas without your control..only reason a bat stops swinging is if your dead


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> your probally right killerbee, i'll have time to think about what im getting, nothing going on it until i get the car paid off, and thats a pretty nice si, i was going to get one but my friends got stolen twice, so that kinda changed my mind
> [snapback]1123074[/snapback]​


Thanks for the compliment, i will be painting it again here soon thanks to 3 different people that don't know how to drive. (3 different accidents







)I did the prepping for the paint job before so i'll do it again but this time i will be painting my car black again. I'll post pics when i get it done.

I only painted it yellow because i had bad luck with it being black. Car got hit 3 different times while the car was parked. One was a hit and run









Damn, i got some luck with this car.







At least i was never hurt in any of the accidents where i was actually in the car. You'd think they see a bright ass yellow car









And your right about the SI being one of the most sought after car by thieves







I actually have a couple of friends who lost their rides du to them


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

yea it sux how people put a lot of time and money into their cars, and then some dirtbag goes off and steals it


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

and on the topic of the CF dash, i like the sleeper look that they can tell you did something, but they dont know what, keep them guessin. its the little things like the CF dash i like to do, i changed it but some joe shmo wont kno. also thinkin about a CF hood and painting it to match the body. also thinkin about something in the interior, im not putting racing seats, and if i had the money i'd probally get them done in leather. i dont really like the cloth interior and it reeks more of smoke than leather does IMO, mayb even swap for leather gsr seats


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

also killerbee, do you know which honda motor is lower in compression, or better for a turbo?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> and on the topic of the CF dash, i like the sleeper look that they can tell you did something, but they dont know what, keep them guessin. its the little things like the CF dash i like to do, i changed it but some joe shmo wont kno. also thinkin about a CF hood and painting it to match the body. also thinkin about something in the interior, im not putting racing seats, and if i had the money i'd probally get them done in leather. i dont really like the cloth interior and it reeks more of smoke than leather does IMO, mayb even swap for leather gsr seats
> [snapback]1123194[/snapback]​


swap for the leater rsx seats...those are hot.

another choice you can use is....get lojack..and put a lojack sticker on all 4 sides of your car and brag about your lojack until everybody in your neighborhood knows that you have it. Nobody will dare touch your car then.

and of course if somebody wants to vandalize...install a nightcam that looks over your car, so you'll have something to show the cops if and they'll catch that sucker if their stupid enough not to cover up their face.

what color is your civic? if i were to be getting rims iw ould either stick with rota slips (same as killerbee's) or circuit8's. Nice, clean, light, and fits the budget. You can find some without tires for $450 and everything with tires about $600-750 all brand new. That is online price though.

One other choice you can use is...get a very good 2-way pager alarm. Disable your keyholes, so they wouldnt be able to use a masterkey. Their only choice is to break your window and you will surely hear that. Oh and i forgot to mention...a couple of killswitches would be useful if you know how to rig them up.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> and on the topic of the CF dash, i like the sleeper look that "they" can tell you did something, but "they" dont know what, keep "them" guessin. its the little things like the CF dash i like to do, i changed it but some joe shmo wont kno. also thinkin about a CF hood and painting it to match the body. also thinkin about something in the interior, im not putting racing seats, and if i had the money i'd probally get them done in leather. i dont really like the cloth interior and it reeks more of smoke than leather does IMO, mayb even swap for leather gsr seats
> [snapback]1123194[/snapback]​


who is they and them? the ones that are going to jack your ish?

im sorry but if you know you live in an are that it is very possible to get broken into or stolen then why even bother dressing ti up for the scum thats going to steal it?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> also killerbee, do you know which honda motor is lower in compression, or better for a turbo?
> [snapback]1123202[/snapback]​


i say the best motor for turbo is b18b (Integra LS). compression is already low, the block is strong, and rods and internals are fairly strong too. And like i said before, b18b can usually be ran at 10psi with no problems FULLY STOCK, but i would suggest only 6psi for daily and 8psi for racing. If you want forced induction...don't get a H22...or you'll be using a shitload of money. The H22 is a weak block, seals always go out on it, ringlands always go out as well, and valves are very very weak. I own a '98 prelude, and i'm even scared to turbo without upping the internals. Many people with ludes that turbo with stock internals blows their engine within 2 month, even running at 5psi.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > also killerbee, do you know which honda motor is lower in compression, or better for a turbo?
> ...


Agreed







not only does the b18b have the best compression

1.its walls are also a little thicker and thats why they can withstand 10lbs of boost (stock compression). 
2. cheaper 
3. better torque (i know







but every little bit helps) especially on a honda.
4. easy swap from what i've read 
ect....


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

killerbee said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


way way easier to swap than a h22. and you can always find them dirt cheap cause theres always somebody selling a full swap. The only reason i wouldnt get a b16 is because no need for vtec if you're going to turbo. Eventually you'll have to disable it at a high psi of boost, because it'll actually slow you down.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you've got your heart set on a turbo car, then I'd start with a car that had one from the factory to begin with because you're on a budget. You can spend $3.5k on a turbokit to only run 10psi on an 18b (not including the price of the motor) and it still won't be very fast. I don't have a clue what a motorswap on a Honda costs, but let's be conservative and say $3k including engine.

That's $6.5k for a not so fast car. If you put that same amount of money into a 1G DSM you'd be well in the 300whp range.

I'm not saying you made a bad choice, all I'm saying is don't waste your money trying to make it fast because it will get expensive to make decent power with it. And again you'll be giving up reliability and will probably be taking the bus to school when you can't afford to fix it.

Remember, you have to pay to play, if you can't afford it stay inside.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

I used to hate on imports and supposed "rice rockets" until I actually drove a good one!

I also would not buy a Honda...if you can afford a '95 Honda Accord, you can afford a SICK-ASS Nissan!

Yes, I said Nissan.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> You can get a 94 or older 240sx for less than $3500. Then save the rest for a sr20 swap. You'll have a hell of a lot more fun with that than modding a Civic or Accord.
> [snapback]1121606[/snapback]​


I agree with you 100% sir. My buddy owns a '95 240sx SE model, stock everything but an HKS "Superdrag" exhaust, and some type of chip, and that car basically describes "fun to drive."

I watched Horsepower TV the other day, and they had a "Budget street racer" project...the car was like a '95 Civic. They dumped about 2 or 3 grand into the thing....it went from like 77HP, to like not even 90HP! And they didn't even mention torque!

I honestly almost sh*t my pants laughing.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ probably all sponsered aftermarket part too. Hell, with 3 grand a 95 civic i can make it run 13's all day and have a badass suspension. Good car all around not just for speed but handling. Those shows are all show









I know 13's is not fast for the straight but take that car on some twisties and feel like a kid at the candy store again







And i don't hate on domestics or imports specifically. Just dumb drivers, has nothing to do with the machine but the man or women behind the wheel.

Just to mention also, i'm no dumb kid that thinks drifting as i'm talking about twisties...just pure handling whether it be fwd, rwd, or awd car (In this case being a FWD).

Nissan is also a good car but i still prefer hondas. Depends what u like. And i also love domestics.....wish i had Mr. Harleys mustang, a 66 camaro SS, or even a 66 Firebird.









No discrimination on the machine. I also believe that rice is more of an attitude of the driver and not the car but his/her bad taste shown to the public as an out cry for help. Hell i used to be one, then i got smart and looked from outside the box, in.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i got my system done 2day, i got a sony xplod 1200 amp, and two 10" xplod woofers in an enclosure for free. i bought myself a kenwood faceplate, that was like $180. i'll get the interior speakers done this week. i also am getting an alpine amp for the interior speakers for free. the xplod subs arnt' bad, but i think there going to blow from what i hear. if they do i'll probally get somes mtx's


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

ooo yea i also set off my friends car alarm from my bass, soo that mabe me happy


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > and on the topic of the CF dash, i like the sleeper look that "they" can tell you did something, but "they" dont know what, keep "them" guessin. its the little things like the CF dash i like to do, i changed it but some joe shmo wont kno. also thinkin about a CF hood and painting it to match the body. also thinkin about something in the interior, im not putting racing seats, and if i had the money i'd probally get them done in leather. i dont really like the cloth interior and it reeks more of smoke than leather does IMO, mayb even swap for leather gsr seats
> ...


 they and them meaning who im racing


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> If you've got your heart set on a turbo car, then I'd start with a car that had one from the factory to begin with because you're on a budget. You can spend $3.5k on a turbokit to only run 10psi on an 18b (not including the price of the motor) and it still won't be very fast. I don't have a clue what a motorswap on a Honda costs, but let's be conservative and say $3k including engine.
> 
> That's $6.5k for a not so fast car. If you put that same amount of money into a 1G DSM you'd be well in the 300whp range.
> 
> ...


haha motor swaps are really cheap for honda/acuras. You can usually find local people or clubs that'll either do it for free or at most $350 for the service.

A complete motor including tranny, ecu, harness, etc. would run at most $1200. Usually you can find some decent deals for around $800.

who ever really spends $3.5k on a turbokit? a turbokit like greddy are a rip. You can put a very good one together for less than $1500 (that is with all popular brands and custom pipe work). You can ghetto rig using home depot pipes with 16g turbo for less than $700.

10psi on a b81b will be around 230whp, fully tuned will be around 250whp (that is with a little bit of other mods).

and as for DSM. They're fast as f*ck for the money dropped into it....but do you get the quality of a honda/acura motor? I would always pick toyota/nissan/acura/honda over any mitsu.

sohc are strong as well too. I have a friend with a '90 accord. ghetto rigged a turbokit with pipes from home depot. Using a 16g turbo, and not even tuned. He turned out 198whp with 232 lb. torque. And i believe he was at 8psi.

but if you were going to be a all out racer (going out to tracks all the time). i too would agress get a rwd car. With a fwd...after a couple of hard launches (you'll get some wheel hop) your axles are going to start wearing out.

But again, with modding knowledge and if you know people that are good at installing stuff....you can easily tune out 300whp out of a b18b for less than $2500 including a complete motor swap.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

its an everyday driver, so i dont want a full blown crazy race engine, probally wait for a motor swap, mayb just put headers so i can have a little rumble when i step on it


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

you won't get that much of a rumble from headers. just get a cheap intake for it.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> you won't get that much of a rumble from headers. just get a cheap intake for it.
> [snapback]1124315[/snapback]​


yea idk something like that, just something to make me smile nd pretend i have a fast car


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

for you guys with AEM intakes, did you put the bypass filter or w/e its called on it


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> for you guys with AEM intakes, did you put the bypass filter or w/e its called on it
> [snapback]1124343[/snapback]​


it really depends. do you want short ram or cold air intake?

with short ram you wouldn't need it, with cold air you would. Since you live in NY i don't know if you get a lot of rain there...if you do i wouldn't suggest getting cold air. Some people just don't know how easily you can hydrolock your engine.

If you get a lot of rain i would either get short ram or the new aem v2. But getting a name brand intake doesn't really make a difference. Just get a ebay intake and replace the filter with a k&n filter.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > anthongy817 said:
> ...


acually the h22 would fit exactly in there with non to minimal moding the prelude was built from the accord frame. all A,B, even zc series engines fit civic and integras with non to min. modding. 
I had major motor work an ls frankinstien dc2 with itR internals, sir head, itr manifold. $3,500 down the drain after i blew the motor.
I'd just rice it up with jdm exterior parts with a $500 budget.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > for you guys with AEM intakes, did you put the bypass filter or w/e its called on it
> ...


i wanted a cold air intake,not short ram


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> ooo yea i also set off my friends car alarm from my bass, soo that mabe me happy
> [snapback]1124144[/snapback]​


wow thats just great did you get an alarm yet?????????


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh, I know those shows are basically junk, it was just funny that they would even equate the word "racing" to a car with less than 100Hp and torque.

I saw a video on my buddies comp the other day of a 240sx with sr20 pushing out over 600HP and 1200ft/#TQ...I know that's not even really feasible, it's just crazy what these imports can be tuned up to. I honestly didn't even know you could coax that much performance out of a 2L 4-banger.

Don't Hondas tend to be pretty lightweight? I would think that's a big advantage, good characteristic.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > killerbee said:
> ...


yeah it'll fit..but you'll have a hell of a time working on the engine. I've seen civics with h22 engines...and i would personally hate trying to do some engine work on it...and even hooking up a turbo to it.

i believe he probably wants to go turbo. Most civics with h22 go all motor with nitrous cause h22 can handle nitrous very well.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

ok guys i got in into my first race today, i blew his foors off :laugh: heres a pic......


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > ooo yea i also set off my friends car alarm from my bass, soo that mabe me happy
> ...


not yet, but im looking into gettin one, the one im leaning toward is the CompuStar 2WSS-A, is there any you guys would reccomend?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> ok guys i got in into my first race today, i blew his foors off :laugh: heres a pic......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um yeah right, the only doors youll be blowing off with that thing will have a kia badge..

no offense but if your beating that car is if the guy was sleeping at the wheel or most likely the guy didnt think you were trying to race he thought you were winding it up to keep up with traffic..

i would recomend pulling out your stereo until you get the alarm your just asking for somethign to happen very poor decision making get your priorities straight.. i hace an avital alarm which is the same thing as clifford but cheaper its not a remote pager type though.. vipers are good clifford ?? not sure i havent been in the market for 5 years so no clue whos good now..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys i got in into my first race today, i blew his foors off :laugh: heres a pic......
> ...


i was joking about racing him, there was just a ferrai behind me and i took a quick pic of it on my camera phone


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

link to alarm i want to get


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

pic of when he started to beat me







.......


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hey you never know ive heard idiots saying they smoked evo's with civics and stupid ish like that..

that looks like a decent alarm, i read a few good reviews for them, can be expensive but its worth it to protect your stuff.. one think i noticed teh distance on the range is so far that even if it went off and paged you by the time you get there the car or the stuff inside or atleast the theif could be long gone..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> hey you never know ive heard idiots saying they smoked evo's with civics and stupid ish like that..
> 
> that looks like a decent alarm, i read a few good reviews for them, can be expensive but its worth it to protect your stuff.. one think i noticed teh distance on the range is so far that even if it went off and paged you by the time you get there the car or the stuff inside or atleast the theif could be long gone..
> [snapback]1125531[/snapback]​


yea it says 6000 feet, so what is that like a mile nd a 8th. take me like 7 minutes runnin full speed to get there, it'll b long gone by then, but for when its in my driveway it'll b good


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i owned a souped up honda SiR...it was really fast...

my buddy had a similar car...and killed himself in it...that freaked me out.

then i looked in the mirror, and said, "Dave, you're white man...why are you driving a honda??"

did i ever tell you guys about how that honda got dented by 2 fat girls fighting??? funniest insurance claim ever!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> did i ever tell you guys about how that honda got dented by 2 fat girls fighting??? funniest insurance claim ever!
> [snapback]1125685[/snapback]​


nope, i never heard this one...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oh man, it's one for the archives.lol.

ill post a thread on it or something. i wish i knew where the pics were.lol


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> oh man, it's one for the archives.lol.
> 
> ill post a thread on it or something. i wish i knew where the pics were.lol
> [snapback]1125717[/snapback]​


sounds like a good story :nod:


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

also, is it true that a cat back exhaust wont void the warranty?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if its done by a registered mechanic, then you might keep teh warranty. i know if you take off the catylitic converter that your warranty is void.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> if its done by a registered mechanic, then you might keep teh warranty. i know if you take off the catylitic converter that your warranty is void.
> [snapback]1125916[/snapback]​


damn, i'l have to go down to the dealer and ask some of the guys, they seemed like cool guys down there, when i test drove the car, there was a 30mph speed limit, i was doin 40 nd the guy told me to step on it, then he showed me where a vette someone was test drivin went into the woods :laugh:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> not yet, but im looking into gettin one, the one im leaning toward is the CompuStar 2WSS-A, is there any you guys would reccomend?
> [snapback]1125286[/snapback]​


I've got the 2W900FM-AS on both my cars, and on all my family's cars. I love it, but I'm biased. My wife is the head of the warranty deparment at Compustar. Here's a few tips....

Buy and have it installed only from an aproved dealer. If you need a list of dealers in your area I'll pm it to you. If you buy the alarm from Ebay or someone other than a dealer you won't have a warranty on the alarm.

An alarm won't stop someone who wants your car bad enough, and good insurance is always the best defense.

Don't always rely on the range of the alarm.

The range from the remote to the car will be shorter than the range from your car to your remote.

If you can't get a signal on your radio, you probably won't get reception from your alarm.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys i got in into my first race today, i blew his foors off :laugh: heres a pic......
> ...


viper and clifford are made from the same company.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> haha motor swaps are really cheap for honda/acuras. You can usually find local people or clubs that'll either do it for free or at most $350 for the service.
> 
> A complete motor including tranny, ecu, harness, etc. would run at most $1200. Usually you can find some decent deals for around $800.
> 
> ...


The keyword here being "Ghetto Rigged" and that generally means it's not going to be a reliable car. My point with going with a car that came from the factory with a turbo is that it's got some key items to start with. First and most importantly is it'll have lower comression. The ecu will control wastegate dutycycles, build maps based on long & short term fuel trims, will control larger injectors with a reflash, and the stock safeguards are made with boost in mind. (i.e. knock sensor will be more sensitive, higher voltage maf, will pull timing far more aggresively, etc....)

It's his daily driver, so I think it's alot safer to mod something like a DSM to more than 300whp than a Honda. Remember, the 4G63 is one of the strongest 4cyl engines ever, and has been around for 17 years. There are many well-mannered DSM's over the 300whp mark that idle fine and have been pretty reliable.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

all i have to say is go J.D.M. and u r set


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

all i have to say is go J.D.M. and u r set


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

this is a good thread. what do you think about springs? i just got some eibachs for my 2001 jetta. ill post some pics when they are on. if anyone is shopping for parts go to coximport.com, it is pretty reasonable.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Going JDM is overrated.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

brianp said:


> this is a good thread. what do you think about springs? i just got some eibachs for my 2001 jetta. ill post some pics when they are on. if anyone is shopping for parts go to coximport.com, it is pretty reasonable.
> [snapback]1127067[/snapback]​


yea i wanna get eiback springs, i went out job hunting today to get some jobs to pay for all of this stuff


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

just wondering, what are some crazy engine swaps you've guys seen or heard of? rumor has it theres a guy near me that put a mustang cobra engine into an integra. i wont believe it until i see it, its like puttin 10 lbs of shyt in a 5 lbs bag, but hey you never know. i was thinkin last night it would be sweet if i could put a TT supra engine into a integra chassis.( i like to dream alot)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

reminds me when i test drove a beamer. the guy told me to drive it up the mountain, so i did. then i turned around, and he was like "c'mon man, step on it"

i looked at him like "are you serious??...alrite"

we were going 200km/h down the hill,lol. the salesman was literally holding on to anything he could, screaming...
i got a kick out of that.lol


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> reminds me when i test drove a beamer. the guy told me to drive it up the mountain, so i did. then i turned around, and he was like "c'mon man, step on it"
> 
> i looked at him like "are you serious??...alrite"
> 
> ...


yea the guys like step on it, dont worry we know all the cops around here, and im like if you say so.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

what do you guys think of this website, they have some pretty good prices http://www.racerwheel.com/index.html


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

what is a good site that carries parts for volkswagen? i can't find too many.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > haha motor swaps are really cheap for honda/acuras. You can usually find local people or clubs that'll either do it for free or at most $350 for the service.
> ...


scrappy is right, dont EVER ghetto rig sh*t like that. you'll end up paying for it and as far as engine swaps go, if you are going to do one make sure the shop is REPUTABLE thats the key word who gives a sh*t if they charge more as long as they do quality work. alot of people talk alot of sh*t like they know how to swap engines and sh*t in the honda and acura community but they're a bunch of wannabe swappers. example i got my swap done by a start up shop instead of going to a reputable shops because the swap was 400 dollars cheaper, to make a long story short, the engine blew i ended up paying 2000.00 bucks more to get a new block, i sued them they ran off, im assed out 2000.00 and the car is still not running correctly cause now i find out they fried my ecu in the process.







becareful there are ALOT of scammers in the honda acura import industry.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

brianp said:


> this is a good thread. what do you think about springs? i just got some eibachs for my 2001 jetta.
> [snapback]1127067[/snapback]​


Eibach makes good springs, and they really do thier homework trying to matchup springrates and the drop so it'll work well with your factory struts.

Check out VWVortex.com . If you're on a budget buying used parts is a great way to save money. Just make sure everything you buy is *LOCAL* and in good working order. If you want to buy something from someone that isn't local, then post a thread in thier local forum asking if anyone knows the seller and if they'll vouch for him.

Also, if you've got the 1.8T keep a very very close eye on your timingbelt tensioner. I've had many friends lose engines to that. It's a very well known problem with the Volkswagen/Audi 1.8T.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

brianp said:


> what is a good site that carries parts for volkswagen? i can't find too many.
> [snapback]1127700[/snapback]​


http://www.ndimports.com/01_vol/00_shop/index.html


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

brianp said:


> what is a good site that carries parts for volkswagen? i can't find too many.
> [snapback]1127700[/snapback]​


http://www.modacar.com/vw.html


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

brianp said:


> what is a good site that carries parts for volkswagen? i can't find too many.
> [snapback]1127700[/snapback]​


http://www.pgperformance.com/index.php


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

brianp said:


> what is a good site that carries parts for volkswagen? i can't find too many.
> [snapback]1127700[/snapback]​


one last one for now.........http://www.eautoworks.com/


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

sweet, thanks guys. i have the 2.0 liter engine. i have 17" motegi rims and i am putting on the springs in a few days. next on my list is an AEM cold air intake then maybe a chip. not sure yet. thanks for the sites tho.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

brianp said:


> sweet, thanks guys. i have the 2.0 liter engine. i have 17" motegi rims and i am putting on the springs in a few days. next on my list is an AEM cold air intake then maybe a chip. not sure yet. thanks for the sites tho.
> [snapback]1128425[/snapback]​


what kind of VW do you have??


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

brianp said:


> sweet, thanks guys. i have the 2.0 liter engine. i have 17" motegi rims and i am putting on the springs in a few days. next on my list is an AEM cold air intake then maybe a chip. not sure yet. thanks for the sites tho.
> [snapback]1128425[/snapback]​


im still iffy about those chips, idk mayb its something about computers controling our cars today i dont like, but i;ve haerd about transmissions being blown because of them


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> im still iffy about those chips, idk mayb its something about computers controling our cars today i dont like, but i;ve haerd about transmissions being blown because of them
> [snapback]1129352[/snapback]​


It depends on the type of engine manegment (EM) and brand you get. If you get some cheapo ebay chip then I'd be worried about popping an engine. But if you stick with a popular brand that's known in your car comunity to work well then you'll be fine.

It's definitly worth it to get some sort of EM. If tuned right you'll get better gas mileage, they'll cleanup the fuel maps, you'll get more power, etc...

Don't be afraid of a computer controlling your engine because you've already got one; your ECU.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wouldnt worry about a chip doing anything to a tranny unless you got auto in which case all of these mods would be worthless because you still have a power sucking auto slug.. i knw the arguement that autos arent as bad as some people think but when your talking abtou small displacement cars like this auto sucks..


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

im rollin a 2001 Jetta. Neuspeed has a chip but you have to send in your ECM for them to install it. maybe, not too sure on what i'll do.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Tibs said:


> save your money for something that is RWD, FWDs are worthless for trying to got fast
> [snapback]1118843[/snapback]​


i dunno about that, look at the pontiac gtp. and automatic that does 0-60 in 6.5 with no mods. both types of cars have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

just to update you guys, everything in my car got jacked, the one night i didnt put it behind the gate it gets broken in2. they even went under my hood and took my intake off. im debating whether to sell it or not now, cuz i kno a bunch of people in my area with hondas/acuras and there always gettin broken in2 or stolen, so idk if its worth havin one in my area


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Too bad you went with a Honda, most of their power kicks in too late. You're not out of hope, though. I'm not a honda guy but there are some pretty sick mods you can do. I know a guy who spanks every car he lines up against with his MODDED-TO-HELL vtec. He is rich (his parents) and he dropped SOOO much cash into his honda hatch-back. I used to be huge on this hobby.

I have a 93' Probe GT with a 2.5 V6 5-speed KL03 (soon to have klze, stock 200 hp). I have hot-shot headers, k&n cold air intake, a high-flow cat, 3" piping and an apc muffler (can). I'm thinking about selling and getting tiburon gt this spring. I know muscle cars own all but I don't have THAT much cash so this was a pretty fun hobby when I was younger.


























I have since modded more on my car and added a lot of things but yeah, that's my baby.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> just to update you guys, everything in my car got jacked, the one night i didnt put it behind the gate it gets broken in2. they even went under my hood and took my intake off. im debating whether to sell it or not now, cuz i kno a bunch of people in my area with hondas/acuras and there always gettin broken in2 or stolen, so idk if its worth havin one in my area
> [snapback]1197093[/snapback]​


Well damn, sorry to hear that.

I am not honda guy, and no riced honda will ever pass me.









Punks and their loud shitty exhaust (sounds like someone blowing air into a empty soda can, no tone or rumble at all) really gets on my nerves when they rev me at redlights. Hondas are great cars when modded right though.

I am truck guy and latley been looking at stangs and camaros. I would buy a 05 stang but I've recently started payments on a 05 triton stx 4x4 and it would probably f*cking break my bank. My girl is driving my new truck alot, if I get a damn stang its mine.



SeeingRedAgain said:


> Too bad you went with a Honda, most of their power kicks in too late. You're not out of hope, though. I'm not a honda guy but there are some pretty sick mods you can do. I know a guy who spanks every car he lines up against with his MODDED-TO-HELL vtec. He is rich (his parents) and he dropped SOOO much cash into his honda hatch-back. I used to be huge on this hobby.
> 
> I have a 93' Probe GT with a 2.5 V6 5-speed KL03 (soon to have klze, stock 200 hp). I have hot-shot headers, k&n cold air intake, a high-flow cat, 3" piping and an apc muffler (can). I'm thinking about selling and getting tiburon gt this spring. I know muscle cars own all but I don't have THAT much cash so this was a pretty fun hobby when I was younger.


Nice car dude.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Again I must reitterate that not all Hondas are slow riced out trash cans.

I had a 92 Civic running 8lbs of boost and "ghetto tuned" (FMU/Check valves/injector upgrade) that ran 12.95 on worn out sterrt tires. Wtih proper tuning and slicks I'd be able to dip into the 11's wich is substantial for ANY care let alone a 4cyl. Honda.

Unfortunately MOST Hondas are driven by a bunch of clueless wet behind the ear punk kids, BUT there are SOME Hondas out there that are the exception.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

dont spend your money on your car my bro did and wrecked it after having his license for a week and he has a civic and trust me its slow. MY bro had a b16 and garreet turbo and intake struts throttle body headers midpipe exsaust ect and it was a turd and bad turbo lag. Bad burnouts too


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Tibs said:


> save your money for something that is RWD, FWDs are worthless for trying to got fast
> [snapback]1118843[/snapback]​












FWD is not that bad. You see although RWD makes it easier for the engine to move the car, FWD can help you if you have a lot of torque. The enigine will weigh down the front tires, creating a lesser burnout. Put 2 cars, with equal weight, and a lot of torque (of course equal too), one with FWD and one with RWD, and I'd give the FWD a better advantage off the jump. Why do you think Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborghini, etc. puts their engines in the rear of the car? It weighs down the tires.. Be practical, you can get a FWD car to go plenty fast to suit your needs. Even though RWD can be better.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> *Again I must reitterate that not all Hondas are slow riced out trash cans. *
> 
> I had a 92 Civic running 8lbs of boost and "ghetto tuned" (FMU/Check valves/injector upgrade) that ran 12.95 on worn out sterrt tires. Wtih proper tuning and slicks I'd be able to dip into the 11's wich is substantial for ANY care let alone a 4cyl. Honda.
> 
> ...


Yeah I understand man, they all aren't. If you tune and mod them correctly they can be great cars but I wouldn't race them but thats me. Usually its young boys (though sometime its guys in their 30s) that want to rev me at redlights, not that I mind but it doesn't get alittle boring. I suppose its good and part of growing up and testing limits are just having fun.

I seen alittle honda with duals and large ass diameter tail pipes today and it sound like nothing, just a loud ass blowing sound not even a weed wacker. Get a empty soda can and blow hard into it, thats the sound they wanted I guess. Not to mention the guy but the car in park and revved the engine. You know the guy has good super riced car when your girlfriend even laughs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> just to update you guys, everything in my car got jacked, the one night i didnt put it behind the gate it gets broken in2. they even went under my hood and took my intake off. im debating whether to sell it or not now, cuz i kno a bunch of people in my area with hondas/acuras and there always gettin broken in2 or stolen, so idk if its worth havin one in my area
> [snapback]1197093[/snapback]​


Damn, that sucks. My brother left his Acura CL(?) at the dealership Springfield Acura for waranty work on the transmission and the car was broken into. The scumbag car thieve took out the headlights, but ruined the hood, grill, and both fenders prying the headlights out!

The dealership manager was like "Sucks for you, -when you signed for the mechancial work, there was a waiver in the fine print absolving us from any liability if your car is broken into. Have a nice day."

It was a total inside job, too. When they reviewed the security tape, my brother's car was parked awkwardly in the parking lot so that the scumbags could break into the car's front end out of view of the cameras!

But what can you do in these situations?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened, but....


scrappydoo said:


> it'll probably get stolen,
> [snapback]1121938[/snapback]​


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> just to update you guys, everything in my car got jacked, the one night i didnt put it behind the gate it gets broken in2. they even went under my hood and took my intake off. im debating whether to sell it or not now, cuz i kno a bunch of people in my area with hondas/acuras and there always gettin broken in2 or stolen, so idk if its worth havin one in my area
> [snapback]1197093[/snapback]​


that sucks man, sorry to hear that..

you should get rid of it and find a sentra SER, nissans are way harder to break into then hondas (unless they break a window). my car got broken into the window got broken so i had a guy come to replace the window and he locked him self out of the car. it took an hour to get back in with a slim jim and some other lock tool and the door panel was off so he could clearly see teh lock mechinism. the key is nissans have a aluminum box around the lock levers so it incredibly hard to get into it..

the sentra SER has 50 hp more then a stock civic..


----------

